# Howto fix/integrate BUG 196542



## Edelstoff (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello together,

I have this case:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196542

I would like to install FreeBSD 10.1 on Root Server, but the server doesn't boot after installing FreeBSD via rescue shell. So my idea is to fix it during the initial setup. So I have to modify sys/amd64/amd64/mp_machdep.c but I have no clue how/when.

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D1719

Cheers.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 8, 2015)

The simplest solution is to wait 2 weeks for the commiter to MFC that change from the 11-CURRENT development branch into 10-STABLE.  Keep an eye for it in the logs.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/10/?view=log

After you see it, you can download a 10.1-STABLE snapshot a few days later. Ensure the SVN revision number in the snapshot name is greater than the commit you were looking for.
https://www.freebsd.org/snapshots/

If you are in a rush, chapter 24 of the Handbook covers the process of getting the source and compiling the OS.  You could manually make the change after you get the source and follow the Handbook steps to compile the OS.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------

